# RPNC proudly presents the 2nd Annual Carolina Shootout April 25-26, 2014 (T-Jet & SS)



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*RPNC proudly presents the 2nd Annual Carolina Shootout April 25-26, 2014 (T-Jet & SS)*

*2nd Annual Carolina Shootout II April 25-26, 2014

Race Place North Carolina / 152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384 / 910-816-8286 ( Mike )

We will be hosting two classes this year, Vintage T-Jet & Super Stock. HOPRA Rules apply.

Well it's that time of the year when The Winter Racing Season on Thursday Nights will be switching periodically to some bigger races for the Spring and Summer on Saturday's. Also Open Practice Friday !

The Race Place North Carolina is inviting all HO slot car racers back for our 2nd Annual Carolina Shootout II being run April 25-26, 2014. We had a great turnout with Bob W. and his gang along w/ Tom Bowman and his posse, not to mention other fast racers from all over. Really would like to see you mugs again.


Carolina Shootout II
Location: Race Place NC 152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384 / 910-816-8286 ( Mike )
Practice: Friday 9:00am 11:00pm
Race Day: Saturday Practice 8:00am - 11:00am / Qualifying then Lunch. Racing begins after Lunch.

1st Class will be Vintage T-Jet ( HOPRA ) $5.00 entry fee
2 minute round robin / 3 minute main 20v 

2nd Class will be Super Stock ( HOPRA ) $5.00 entry fee
3 minute round robin / 5 minute main 18v

Lunch $8.00 Beverages included.


Hopefully the weather will the same as last years event. If so, we will have canopy tents like last year with tables for those who enjoy nice weather.
There is plenty of pits in the Race Place building to pit also.

We are starting to promote this event now so we can achive a close head count. The cooks would be greatly appreciative. 

We plan on having a Big Time @ the 2014 Carolina Shoot Out II . 

Reserve your spot now !

Parts shop receiving new products weekly, check it out. with great cost too !

Complete Parts Shop, Air-conditioned & Heated, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. 

Race Place NC Features the "RATTLER" by Dan Cronin
Rail has 15% more grip then Tomy Spec Rail / Solid works Designed
CNC routed continuous rail design / Hand Finished Rail slots / Consistent Rail heights +/- .001"

BE THERE, who knows, a 902 GT/GTP hard body race might breakout on Friday Night ?? 

More information on local lodging and restaurants will be posted soon.​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Plan your vacation now. 

The Race Place is located 16 miles east from Fayetteville / Ft. Bragg, 1 hour from the Atlantic & Lower Outer Banks. To the west 3 hours from the base of the Applanation Mountains. 

April 25 - 26, 2014

CAROLINA SHOOTOUT II​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Directions to the Carolina Shootout II from the North.

The Race Place North Carolina is easy to get to from different routes.
Coming from the North on I-95 Southbound take exit 49, it has food and lodging galore ! Clean

Best Western
Comfort Inn
Days Inn
Econolodge
Fairfield Inn
Fayetteville Plaza Hotel
Hampton Inn
Hampton Inn
Holiday Inn
Innkeeper
Jerico’s Hotel & Conference Center
Motel 6
Quality Inn
Red Roof Inn
Sleep Inn
Super 8 

Burger King
Cracker Barrel,
Jericho’s Restaurant
McDonald’s
Mini-Mart (at Amoco, Citgo, Exxon, Shell and Texaco)
Pizza Hut
Ruby Tuesday
Shoney’s
Taco Bell
Waffle House 

Still traveling south on I-95 get off exit 46 and take Highway 87 south toward Elizabethtown NC.
Follow your GPS from here or call and ask for instructions. Your getting close now.​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*37 daze and counting................​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

CAROLINA SHOOT OUT II

Race Place North Carolina / 152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384 / 910-816-8286 ( Mike )

First and foremost, Mike, Debbie & myself would really like to thank all the racers that could show up and support the 2nd Annual Carolina Shoot Out @ the Race Place North Carolina.

A special thanks to Debbie & Mike for all the Beverages, Pizzas, Salad, Strawberry Short cakes, donuts and much more !

We did have 7 drivers show up and the racing was heads up ! 

It was a beautiful day & some chose to pit outdoors. 



The "2 Time Carolina Shoot Out Beach-Jet Champion Tom Bowman" liked it so good he camped in a tent on speedway property. Safe travels. 



Another shout out to Bob L. for the long distance racer, thanks Bob. Safe travels.

Joey C. & myself just had a 1-2 hour trip, not bad. Mostly the locals are the racers who could not show, and thanks to the ones who did, Oil Kan & Jim . (Hope you get to feeling better Jim.) 

MASCAR came to the rescue with their members making the road trip and sponsoring, thanks MASCAR.



Hope to see many mugs at the 2014 Jamerson Cup in August !

Last but not least, I would like to thank Debbie and Mike for providing me a place to race, thanks !



We had a 1st time Winner and a Legend Winner, congratulations gentlemen .

30 Second Qualifying Results

Mike
Tom
Bob 
Cliff
Oil Kan
Jim
Joey

Beach- Jet ( MASCAR )
2 minute Round Robin

1)-Tom 59 laps
2)-Cliff 55 laps & sections
3)-Bob 55 laps
4)-Mike 52 laps
5)-Joey 50 laps
6)-Jim 45 laps
7(-Oil Kan 43 laps

Beach-Jet ( MASCAR )
3 minute Main

1)-Tom 90 laps
2)-Bob 87 laps
3)-Cliff 85 laps
4)-Mike 83 laps
5)-Joey 79 laps
6)-Jim 77 laps
7)-Oil Kan 67 laps

Super Stock ( HOPRA )
3 minute Round Robin

1)- Mike 206 laps
2)-Oil Kan 199 laps
3)-Tom 190 laps
4)-Cliff 189 laps
5)-Joey 184 laps
6)-Bob 179 laps
7)-Jim 165 laps

Super Stock ( HOPRA ) 
5 minute Main

1)-Oil Kan 340 laps
2)-Mike 338 laps
3)-Cliff 323 laps
4)-Tom 322 laps
5)-Joey 320 laps
6)-Bob 306 laps


Complete In-line Parts Shop, Air-conditioned & Heated, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. 

Race Place NC Features the "RATTLER" by Dan Cronin
Rail has 15% more grip then Tomy Spec Rail / Solid works Designed
CNC routed continuous rail design / Hand Finished Rail slots / Consistent Rail heights +/- .001"

See Everyone at the Jamerson Cup !


----------

